# Need To Thin Down The Collection



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not watches but CD's 

Right I've got loads of them that I need to get rid off, basically I haven't got enough room to keep them, also my tastes have changed in music over the years and half of them I haven't listened to in years. So anybody got any ideas on what to do with them?

Would be great if I could flog them on eBay, so any members tried listing CD's on here before


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Give it a go, Phil... its always interesting to see whats available, more interesting than console games that seem to sell

Roger


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have sold them on ebay before, if you have lots you'll be surprised at the chunk of cash you'll have if they all go


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

personally phil i'd back them up to .flac on an external HD ,box them up and hide them somewhere in the loft (maybe to give the kids a laugh when they get older) , downloading has killed any real values on cd's imo, if you add up what they cost and the time spent packing them for sale on fleabay it will grieve the **** outta you  , at least with backing them up to a nice small HD you have the option to flick thro and play any you want without having loads of cds's strewn about the place


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

personally phil i'd back them up to .flac on an external HD ,box them up and hide them somewhere in the loft Yep...thats exactly what I did, and with my vinyl.

They will all (just) fit on my 16Gb Sony MP3

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> personally phil i'd back them up to .flac on an external HD ,box them up and hide them somewhere in the loft Yep...thats exactly what I did, and with my vinyl.


 :swoon: _*SACRILEGE**!!*_









I`m intending to get a new record deck sometime this year, it may not but used very often but vinyl will not die in this house :dj:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the replies gents, I'll list a few and see how that goes


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Not watches but CD's
> 
> Right I've got loads of them that I need to get rid off, basically I haven't got enough room to keep them, also my tastes have changed in music over the years and half of them I haven't listened to in years. So anybody got any ideas on what to do with them?
> 
> Would be great if I could flog them on eBay, so any members tried listing CD's on here before


Yes I did Phil, I sold around a 150 on eBay, but I hated the hassle  and there seemed to be so many dingbats buying CDs.

I give them to my local charity shop now


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I saved my CDs and my Vinyl... the CDs I have ripped to MP3 and are on my Ipod, but the vinyl gets played on one of these Michell GyroDeck SE units... superb sound... and looks...


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I sold a shed load of CD's on ebay a couple of years ago. Lots only went for the 99p starting price but I still made a few quid overall. However, I found the repeated trips to the PO & having to buy all those jiffy envelopes a PITA.

I'd offer them here first.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Can't you just sell them on the bay as a job lot, list them on the description and get rid in one go. You might not make as much, but it will take alot less time and effort.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> I saved my CDs and my Vinyl... the CDs I have ripped to MP3 and are on my Ipod, but the vinyl gets played on one of these Michell GyroDeck SE units... superb sound... and looks...


They are so cool I`m getting frostbite just looking at the photo B)

However my aim is to go for something somewhat missunderstood & _very _under rated by the average HiFi nut(& press)...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > I saved my CDs and my Vinyl... the CDs I have ripped to MP3 and are on my Ipod, but the vinyl gets played on one of these Michell GyroDeck SE units... superb sound... and looks...
> ...


Oooo the SL1210 mk2 

Very nice indeed, super strong and reliable, Ive had a few pairs of those in my time ( I still have a pair of 'moving shadow' slipmats  )...

I havent checked out prices in a while but I bet they have come down a fair bit with the advent of CD mixers....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

it may not but used very often but vinyl will not die in this house It hasn't here either...just not possible to lug a deck to work etc.

Check out the new SME deck/arm combo weighs 79kg and costs just Â£23.5K


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Stick them in the Sales Forum, Phil. :thumbsup: You may get a nice surprise. Of course, then we'll all know your dirty little secrets!

I love the stuff I ripped from vinyl. It tickles me that I can now listen, on my iPod or sound system, to _the very record_ I listened to at school. This will 'out' me in a spectacularly ugly way but, what the heck, here goes. I have never heard a digital version of "Close To The Edge" or "Tales From Topographic Oceans" by Yes; but my vinyl-ripped CDs of those albums are as utterly brilliant as they were, all those years ago, in the sixth form. And the neat thing is this: the scratch on side two, track two, *is still there*!! Hey, nostalgia ain't what it used to be!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you use those usb decks?

Are they any good?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Do you use those usb decks?
> 
> Are they any good?


Me, Jason? If so - yes. I used the 'ION USB' (available most places) but I doubt that it's the best one now. Incidentally, it ships with 'Audacity' - a simple and effective audio editing/manipulation program. At the time I did my records, the ION was the _only_ option. Proper Hi-Fi buffs (a strange and secret sect) will know what's the best machine around these days. Hth.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers...

Ive often looked at them but they have never looked that good quality....

Ill look again I think...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

I also have an ION...its much better than expected.

Recommend you use "spin it again"..I find it better than the suppled software

Roger


----------



## Royal_Blue (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd sell in one big lot on ebay. I used to list records individually on ebay, VERY time consuming.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Jase

If you already have a decent turntable, I'd recommend going this route.










Cheers

Foggy

ps Jon - stunning deck


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Foggy, not seen one of those before...

A mate of mine has all NAD stuff....Great sound....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Ian, It is a beauty and Im really glad I saved my pennies for it, Michell kit is proper English craftsmanship and the used ones on ebay are often good prices as they come with tine arm and cartridge, most new ones dont and you forget that. I also got mine on a special promotion which helped LOL FWIW I cant remember what pre amp Im using (its in a box as is all my hifi right now) but it has a headphone socket so to keep the sound unaltered I ran that through a Griffen usb hub (I forget its name - ihub probably LOL) that had multiple inputs and then used Audacity on my old PC laptop. It was a bit hit and miss. The PC wanted to use its inbuilt mic... hmm... After a while I got one or two rare 7inchs down on MP3 and gave up. Im sure it would work better with my newer Mac and when I get set up again I will have another go.

Mac, the SL1210s are superb as any DJ will tell you. I was always impressed by the sounds quality considering how bashed about they got, especially when you consider the lengths I go to to get the platter and motor level and damped on the Michell.

Interesting for those that dont know is that the very heavy Michell platter has weights (gold plated - sounds strange but it looks amazing in a modern and cool not a bling way and is mesmurising to watch when running) hung on the outside edge to help remove vibration and keep the weight on the far outside of the platter. The whole heavy platter rests on one huge ball bearing in a silicone oil and has very little mechanical resistance. Due to that and the weights if you spin the platter it will spin for ages! That setup in turn rests as a sprung loaded platform on the base, which you adjust to get the heights and damping right - those are the upright towers - theyre covers for the spring units. The motor is not part of the unit, its stands alone so that the vibration does not effect the platter or get picked up through the tone arm. It also has external power transformer that you leave on the floor so that doesnt effect the sounds. Of course it runs belts and to change the speed you move the belt on the motor up and down the pulleys. All in all a superbly engineered classic which is a direct descendant from the Transcriptors unit that we all saw and wanted when we watched Clockwork Orange LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Foggy said:


> Jase
> 
> If you already have a decent turntable, I'd recommend going this route.
> 
> ...


WOW! these are <100 quid. I even found one for 80ish... If someone gets one and after theyve done their vinyl they want to move it on then please do let me know


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Two thoughts,

1) If by any chance anyone has CD's of Ballroom, Latin or Sequence Dance music - let me know please, I'll gladly take them, sometimes labelled as "Strict Tempo" or "All Tracks in Sequence". The 'major' labels in this end of the game are Maestro, TEMA and Savoy. Artistes of particular interest - Gunter Noris, Dennis Hayward, Bryan Smith, Irving Tidswell, Max Gregor/Greger. Also interested in DVD's or videos of Sequence Dance - The Modern Sequence Collection, and in particular a very old series caled "Observe and Learn"

2) The secret world of HI-FI buffs - wtf is that all about? I mean "oxygen free copper speaker cables" - if copper has got oxygen in it, it ain't copper - it's an oxide! I suppose it's better than saying buy this bloody great thick (expensive) copper cable for your speakers.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mel I thought that meant it was made in a vacuum and hence the space between the copper was air free and hence the twised cable wouldnt oxidise... What I do know is that better cables make a huge difference to the sound of your system if you have good kit, but some of it is defo mumbojumbo. We have a local guy here who cuts through all the crap and tells it like it is, his newsletters are acrid about his industry and he is honest about the abilities of cables which is nice, not all magazine tests are etc.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mel/Jon,

I remember reading one hi-fi magazine where some twerp reckoned he could hear the difference between various makes of capacitor in amp power supplies.

The poor man's deluded!!

Roger


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

JonW said:


> I saved my CDs and my Vinyl... the CDs I have ripped to MP3 and are on my Ipod, but the vinyl gets played on one of these Michell GyroDeck SE units... superb sound... and looks...


I have a GyroDec but with the glass platen; I suspect it's a basic one. the Linn Basik feeds back a little with loud bass!

Had it for years, and it, and a TD160/TP16, will hopefully see me out...


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

JonW said:


> Foggy said:
> 
> 
> > Jase
> ...


Jon

70 quid at audio affair with free UK postage. The software that comes with is is pretty decent too (even my PC challenged dad can use it, so it must be ok :lol .

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

chris l said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > I saved my CDs and my Vinyl... the CDs I have ripped to MP3 and are on my Ipod, but the vinyl gets played on one of these Michell GyroDeck SE units... superb sound... and looks...
> ...


Chris, I remember the glass platter one... I think it was an entry model version, lol... like anything Michell do is done on the cheap, im sure its superb 

Ive had the bass shake the platter and hence feed back, quite disconcerting...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Foggy said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Foggy said:
> ...


Blimey! I might get one when Im in the UK then... no point getting a used one when a new one is only 70 quid lol. It does say that the software is only PC which is a shame, but im usre I can find a Mac program for it somewhere. Im well chuffed you posted this mate, Ive gotta have one


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

Oooh, seems I have stumbled across a forum with some Vinyl Afficianados, I too love my records, sadly my kit is not in the same league as Michell etc, I have a lowly NAD 533 turntable, this is paired up to an Arcam Alpha 5 amp and Gale speakers and Cable Talk, Talk 3 speaker cable, sounds good, I am planning to upgrade the cartridge and stylus in the near future and replace the rubbish hard wired interconnect from the tone arm.

These guys sell some great stuff for Vinyl lovers, very knowledable too Needles and Spins


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Coool link, cheers for that. Sounds like a nice setup to me, should be even better with the upgrades you suggested. Keep us posted


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

It's not a bad little set up, I like the sound to be honest, the main problem with it is the Goldring Elektra cartridge, it's not bad, it just lacks detail, I'm planning on going for one of the Grado cartridges, a mate of mine uses one and it sounds fantastic, I really think one of the biggest differences will come from an external re-wire though, the standard interconnect on the RB250 arm is just dreadful, it must be losing so much clarity, i'll probably change the counterweight too and then leave it at that. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

JonW said:


> Mel I thought that meant it was made in a vacuum and hence the space between the copper was air free and hence the twised cable wouldnt oxidise... What I do know is that better cables make a huge difference to the sound of your system if you have good kit, but some of it is defo mumbojumbo. We have a local guy here who cuts through all the crap and tells it like it is, his newsletters are acrid about his industry and he is honest about the abilities of cables which is nice, not all magazine tests are etc.


That's fine Jon, but you would need to make the connections in a vacuum, using airtight connectors soldered or crimped in a vacuum, TBH I don't know if that's even possible never mind feasible - I'd guess NASA could be missing out on making a lot of money :yes:

The insulation would need to be complete on the length of cable, the micro-second after you cut into the insulation to make the connections (unless done in a vacuum used sealed airtight connectors) you'd be letting air in. I'd say it was pure hype 'mesen', but what do I know? (30 years in 'tronics and electrics one way or another, amateur and pro) 

OTOH, you make a valid point about chunky cables, there's no point in trying to stuff 200W or more of sound down a length of bell-flex, WIV still applies from Mr Ohm and his law - 200W of anything at say 24V could do with a cable that can carry around 9 or 10A for best results. That = *FAT, THICK and CHUNKY* - a bit like me! :yes:

(OK - for the purists, I know you can't directly equate power to volts and amps in this particular context, but it's still just about a valid enough rule of thumb for basic use - especially without going into PMPO [joke], RMS and the differences in AC and DC, not to mention electron - - - ) :grin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > However my aim is to go for something somewhat missunderstood & _very _under rated by the average HiFi nut(& press)...
> ...





JonW said:


> Mac, the SL1210s are superb as any DJ will tell you. I was always impressed by the sounds quality considering how bashed about they got, especially when you consider the lengths I go to to get the platter and motor level and damped on the Michell.


I used to think belt drive was king (well that`s what the HiFi press etc told me) although I never understood the fuss about the LP12 (none of the ones I heard were that great & as to the hassle of keeping them properly set up give me a break  )

In the early 90s a mate of mine started his own business selling old HiFi & I got to hear some idler wheel driven decks such as the Garrard 301, 401, Thorens TD124, Goldring G88 & 99. When mounted properly in purpose made plinths (usually massive great heavy things) they were a complete revelation knocking the socks off almost every belt driven deck I heard & I did get a chance to compare it with a few tasty `belters` that he got in over the years.

The thing a lot of people don`t reailse (or have forgotten) about the Technics is that in the 70s...

"Matsushita, invested the equivalent of millions of Dollars, in today's terms, into research and development to produce the best possible no-compromise turntable for Hi-Fi enthusiasts utilising one of the world's finest turntable drive system. The result, today, is the Technics SL-1200" ( VINYL HEAVEN 1 TECHNICS SL-1200 MkII)

I was looking for something that would possibly be my last record deck, it would have to not only sound good but be reliable & hopefully still be repairable should anything go wrong in the future, I think it`s safe to say the SL 1215 ticks all those boxes


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac, I dont know what you heard but some belts dont need that much work... I dont need to do any thing extra once mine is set up... I had a DD Sony back in the 80s and it was great, but quality was lacking when you moved up to better amps and speakers but that wasnt a technology issue, just a price point/build issue. LOL

Anyway, I really do think that if I didnt have the Gyro I would have a Technics, its a classic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mac, I dont know what you heard but some belts dont need that much work... I dont need to do any thing extra once mine is set up... I had a DD Sony back in the 80s and it was great, but quality was lacking when you moved up to better amps and speakers but that wasnt a technology issue, just a price point/build issue. LOL
> 
> Anyway, I really do think that if I didnt have the Gyro I would have a Technics, its a classic


 I know that Jon, (I gather the LP12 was a bit of a special case when it came to keeping it `tuned`) I also know the Technics isn`t the best deck in the world. My system isn`t as special as it used to be, gone are the Quad ELS57s, Croft Series 6, Concordant Exhilerant, EAR 834P & Thorens TD124/SME 309/Kesiki Blue Silver-Spot etc. These days it`s much more modest (but still great sounding to me) so the almost fit & forget nature plus quality/relabilty of the SL1215 suits my needs perfectly


----------

